# .



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow…had to mop up the drool…..I love my Grizzly TS…but would have certainly bought one of those if it was available when I needed to upgrade….maybe next time….I'll bet you will enjoy that one for a long time..


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I recently had the pleasure of using a saw like this one in the shop at my college, we have 3 Generals and one Sawstop, everything you said about the saw here is bang on 100% and I would pick the Sawstop over those Generals any day of the week. I think that when the Sawstop first made its appearance in the woodworking market people where a bit skeptical about its ability to compete with the big boys, sure the safety features are great but does performance suffer because of it? The only answer is defiantly not. I would trade my Delta I have at home for a Sawstop in a heartbeat, anyone have a Sawstop they are willing to part with? No? Didn't think so. Thanks for the post, you made a smart choice when you purchased when you bought that saw.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great review even though I have a powermatic I still would like a Saw Stop.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I will live vicariously through you. As clumsy as my wife knows me to be, I'm hoping she'll okay the Sawstop for myself sooner rather than later.

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Awwwwww.

Dude.

'nuf said.

Enjoy it, huh? (Wait. What am I saying??!!??).

What an incredible piece of machinery you've got there….


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice review. This is definately a quality saw that is well worth the price. This is a wonderful addition to your shop that should be the last saw you will ever need.


----------



## trashboy (Nov 10, 2009)

I think the Saw Stop is a first class saw, even though I own a Powermatic 66. The fit and finish are top notch. I like the technology about the saw and the unbelievable safety aspects of it. I am a little concerned that people will get to comfortable and complacent in using it and that's how accidents happen. I was taught to respect the saw and to always be aware of the potential hazards that may arise during its use.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

where's my drool bucket?

http://www.sawstop.com/index.php


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

That is a very nice piece of equipment, congratulations on the new centerpiece to your shop!!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats the smartest beautiful beast I cannot own.


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great review brother. I had a saw stop and the powermatic in my sights a few months ago. This should be the last saw you will have to own.


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

SawStop is really starting to win over the hearts and minds of woodworkers. The surprising thing is that the VERY high level of quality is winning us over. The safety features are just a bonus. I'm going to be hard pressed to pick between a SawStop and the new Delta Unisaw.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Rick…I have a Unisaw…get the Sawstop!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I love my little BT3100, BUT… If you get tired of that SawStop and need to move it somewhere….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Great looking saw, so if I every get tired of tricking out my lowly Delta Contractor's saw, it will be near the top of my list. Thanks for the review. It's nice to hear about quality products out there.


----------



## mikedddd (Jul 22, 2009)

You will love the saw and if you have any issues with it SawStop customer service is top notch.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Great saw good luck with it!


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

An interesting thing has happened over the last year or so. Whenever some one would say something nice about a SawStop, there used to be outrage expressed. They are too expensive, they tried to mandate all saws have such a safety system, only stupid doctors would spend that much money.

But you don't see as much of that any more. There are too many SawStop owners out there and others who would like to have one.

I am glad to see the discussion has become more civil.

By the way, I am a SawStop owner.

Domer


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on your new saw.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm with Rick Boynett. Being a life long Delta user, it's hard to pick between the new Unisaw and the SawStop. Even the last issue of Woodcraft Magazine did a side-by-side comparison of the two and couldn't find much that would make you want to pick one over the other.


----------



## Webb (May 28, 2009)

I made a nice miter cut on Sunday. Diagonal across the thumb, taking the entire nail and a chunk of bone with it. Regretting not shelling out for the SawStop now…. oh, well - it could have been way worse.

The irony is that I had recently put all the safety gear back on the saw since I had visions of kickback skewering a passerby.

Note to self - when the pawls grab onto an offcut and don't want to let go, don't go trying to dislodge the wood by hand. Or at least pay attention to where you thumb is while you do that.

I shall be reviewing the sawstop brochure in the waiting room - surgery on Wed…


----------



## ___ (Jan 2, 2008)

Webb, that is truly terrible news. So sorry to hear that this happened. So many people have harmed themselves while otherwise enjoying their craft. Some have simply stopped and given up a part of their life that previously brought them so much fulfillment and now only a reminder of an awful incident.

Finally a tool has come out that can help mitigate this danger. I have always wondered why some even bother arguing the merits of the sawstop as an aide to safety. More and more examples of those who teach woodworking show the instructor using a sawstop in their instructional videos. It just seems to make sense.

Anyway, I never have taken part in trying to get someone to see one way or another about which tool they should consider. I only did the review because I was so impressed with the quality of the saw. I take way too long before making each cut, I never stand in the kickback zone, I always use push and hold-down aids, and I never would place the value of anything I create above my own safety.

I hope you have a speedy recovery and that the thumb still functions fully. Again, so sorry to hear of your misfortune. Best of luck with the surgery and getting back to your enjoyment of woodworking.

-TS


----------



## Webb (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for your wishes! I'll be back in the woodshop as soon as it's safe (likely going to be doing a lot of tool maintenance for a while - apparently bandages getting snagged ranks up with wearing gloves in the workshop as a top contender in the 'don't do that' list). I do find it funny that I was making a cutting board at the time of the accident. I'm also on some rather strong drugs which may be influencing my mood somewhat.

To add insult to injury, my wife pointed out that medical only covers 80% of the costs… the extra $1500 for the SawStop would have likely already paid for itself today already - her question was how another accident would amortize so we're considering a change - better late than never. Only catch now is actually having enough money - now that the will is here the way is somewhat lacking.

I have a 4 month old too - the sawstop has a key right? It won't completely solve my problem (I cannot keep the shop locked since it shares with the dogfood, laundry, pantry etc.) but it would give me some peace of mind when he's older that at least the worst offender is off - most of my other power tools have locks, but not the tablesaw. I could put a padlock through the power but I'm looking for something I won't be likely to find so much of a bother to do that I forget or skip it.


----------



## Unskilled (Nov 13, 2009)

Yet another review that bolsters my confidence that this is the right Tablesaw to purchase. The price is steep, but the quality expressed by all the reviews I've seen cement the fact that it's not a one trick pony - placing the safety feature before the overall product quality. Thanks for the review!


----------



## ___ (Jan 2, 2008)

Webb, the sawstop has several mechanisms for the prevention of the use of the saw either by children (or even you if things are not in order). Of course the brake has to be installed and an override is possible if you're cutting pressure treated wood or whatever.

There is a disconnect switch that can be padlocked off if you want to go all out. Short of that, the saw's equipped with an interlock switch on both the belt access and the motor cover door that prevent it from starting if opened. If one is opened during operation the interlock switch will shut down the motor.

The main power switch has a lockout key that can be removed (like in some other saws). With it out the main power switch can be turned off but not on. The other key that resembles a master lock key is a brake bypass key for the purposes of cutting electrically conductive materials like aluminum or wet wood.

Lots of ways to protect the little ones there.


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

I have owned the Sawstop Industrial for 2 years. I'm an avid amateur woodworker, who previously owned a Delta Contractors saw for about 18 years. I wanted a new saw and researched cabinet saws from Delta, Powermatic and Jet in addition to Sawstop. The saw stop is without peer regarding its safety features. What I have found that using a saw so oriented to safety increases my awareness and makes me even more safety conscious. As previous people have stated, even without its safety features, this saw is at least as good as any other saw out there.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Okay, drooling over! I want a SawStop, but I bought a brand new 50th Anniversary Edition ShopSmith last year. Any ideas on how/where to sell it so I can buy a SawStop?


----------



## urbstone (Feb 11, 2010)

On layaway…. I'll be getting one in 3 more months!! But I was wondering if you have any tips on delivery, unpacking & moving onto a mobile base. You mention you had help, but how much help? How many guys would you think to help? I'm a bit concerned because I have a "bad back". I was told they deliver it on a pickup and slide it down a ramp off the truck bed… but this doesn't sound too good. Might arrange for a lift gate and borrow a pallet jack. Any thoughts?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Urbstone, I can I only comment on my saw but it was delivered on a truck with a lift gate and the driver moved the pallet into my shop with the pallet jack. Once assembled I had help from two electricans, who were there installing the 220 line, to move it onto the mobile base.

One note I would add is that the instructions call for help in standing the saw base up from the pallet. I did this alone but I did dance with the base across the shop before getting it upright. It doesn't weight that much but being so top heavy it has a tendancy to want to slide across the concrete floor.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

do want


----------



## ___ (Jan 2, 2008)

To answer Urbstone's questions; I picked mine up at a tool dealer, and they used a forklift to put it on my truck. To get it off, we just ramped down the driveway and slid it off. It took 3 fairly decent backs to get that thing up onto the mobile base. It wasn't that hard to do since it was just the core component of the saw.

To update my review… I did this 849 days ago now and I still stand by everything I've said. I remade some key jigs, like the paneling jig, and have appreciated the engineering of that saw more over time. It's truly the highlight of the shop and an indispensable part of every project. I couldn't be happier that I have it and it performs so well.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info! I'm thinking about getting one myself. I need to finish the rework of my shop space and then figure out what projects are next on my list. Once I get that sorted out, I'll figure out whether this will be a good fit for me and how I can afford it. Maybe the new model they are introducing will fit the bill. We'll see.


----------



## onninn2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Glad you like your machine as with any tool it is a matter of personal choice. After researching for the last year (saving up money ha ha) and finally boiled down to a Jet, Sawstop,Unisaw, and a powermatic. Ubfortunately I was unable to compare them all at the same time and place. I did put them through their paces with a 4/8 piece of oak and a 13/16 two inch deep dado cut to feel the machine respond. The Jet almost overloaded, the Unisaw had a hard time and a very slow feed rate. The Sawstop had a better feed rate but the vibration was pretty bad when I tried to increase it. Powermatic was the only one with a good feed rate and absolutley no vibration at all. The accuracy on all the saws was good on all the other cuts. Spending only about 2 hours with each machine I cannot say how often they will have to be adjusted. all the saws were 3hp single phase with extended tables The big advantage is the saftey system on the sawstop and every time I sat down to make a choice that came to mind instantly. I just could not get over the cheap overall feel I had for the machine. From the vibration, mobile system and use of light weight materials ( it is over 230LBS lighter than a PM) I bought the PM Black Onyx. Once again tools boil down to personal preference and I just like the feel of a big, powerfull, solidly built accurate machine. I will say that the extension table leaves a little bit to be desired but I will be adding a cabinet system underneath it for jigs,blades,ect. and I will add a dropdown caster to support the added weight. The prices on both machines was within $100 so I spent the extra money. I guess what it comes down to is when you spend 3k for something you better test drive all the brands out there and spend the extra money if need be. Nothing worse than 6 months later saying I wish I would have bought---- instead


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"The big advantage is the saftey system on the sawstop and every time I sat down to make a choice that came to mind instantly. I just could not get over the cheap overall feel I had for the machine. "

Okay. I will confess … I've NEVER heard the fit and finish of the SawStop ICS described that way, before…..


----------



## donburkard (May 28, 2012)

I have the 5hp ics as well. This review is absolutely dead on. The only issue I had with mine was the hydraulic jack wouldn't hold pressure at first. Turns out I'm the idiot who didn't adjust it right to begin with. As soon as I realized what I was doing wrong I got it dialed in perfectly with no problem and it works like an absolute dream. 
I'm young and am really pleased with this purchase. When I was looking to replace my old saw It was a toss up between the saw stop and the powermatic. The sawstop won because of the safety features. I could not be happier with my decision. Over the years in different shops, I have had the privilege of using many different saws. I ALWAYS loved the pm's. I cannot tell you why. I guess just the weight or mass or something. Even saws I knew where bigger and heavier didn't seem as beefy as the pm's. The sawstop has that feeling. Very heavy duty. Not a flimsy pos. if you are in the market for a new saw but are hesitant to spend the extra money do yourself a favor and stay in the market a little longer until you can save up the extra money. It is worth it. I also 100% agree with the last 2 sentences in the review. I also find myself paying much closer attention.
Hope this helps


----------

